# Port Mapping w/Airport Utility



## LarryMcJ (Jan 18, 2007)

While the new Airport Extreme Base Station is truly a wonderful product...it carries on the totally useless Port Mapping configuration mess of Airport Utility. Every single "normal" router in the world has a standardized Port Mapping configuration scheme and it simply works. Yet the worlds best computer company, who touts the simplicity of their OS, has this HUGE flaw. Here's a simple scenario I would love to figure out...surely there is someone out there with more brain cells than me who can do it.

I want to do a very simple port mapping configuration that I'm able to do on any router I've ever used...EXCEPT the Airport Extreme. I need to open up port 8081...OK, I go to Airport Utility and it looks quite simple...but entering in 8081 in Public TCP and Private TCP and then assigning an IP address within my DHCP range do nothing. When I go to ShieldsUp and probe this port on my machine it says it's in the STEALTH mode, which means it doesn't even see it...let alone sees it CLOSED or what I'm looking in OPEN.

I've messed with this for two days now...anyone have any ideas?

LarryMcJ


----------



## mikron (Sep 19, 2007)

larry, im having the same problem myself. you have any answers? or anyone else??? please msg me if so. thx - peace...


----------



## LarryMcJ (Jan 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, no one ever found a fix for this. I finally had to stop using the application that required the port settings...it was less important than the Airport Extreme to me.

LarryMcJ


----------



## mikron (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks...


----------

